# Back lake bass



## FishingFrames (Jul 21, 2018)

With the help of google maps and a bit of leg work - an oasis is waiting for you!

https://youtu.be/Ea9aiYUJMCk


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

